# Cedar Key



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm thinking about a mid - June vacation in Cedar Key. I live in the mountains of Virginia and I've never been to Cedar Key. Can anyone provide some info on that area?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 5, 2005)

*Not much there...*

Cedar Key is still pretty rustic, which is not a bad thing.
You are limited as to accomodations, and public fishing areas, like bridges or piers. It is pretty much a boating community, and there are some very good guides available to choose from. 
It's a long way out there, so be sure you want to go.

Hey, I'm looking for some deer hunting land in Bland County. That near you?

Old-Timer


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

*Good shore fishing at Cedar Key*

When you are there, you may want to try fishing at the beach adjacent to the small airport. I used to fish there a few years ago, and caught several nice drum as well as a cobia. You will need to wear some shoes, because you have to walk the shoreline south across some old oyster beds. You will see a grass island not too far from shore. There is a deep channel that runs behind the grass island. Just before and just after high tide, the drum frequent the area and swim in large groups up against the reeds on both sides of the channel. Fresh cut bait, as well as gold gator spoons work the best in this area. Don't forget to bring the bug spray.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Went down there for the first time last year. I believe I was down there a little bit later than you are planning, but not too much. I'd consider renting a kayak and fishing the inside of backwaters. Plenty of drum to keep you busy. Wish I could post pics. I landed a pretty decent one that was working a mudflat. Might head back down again next year.
SB


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

one of the best places I have been to and watched people fish. I was there camping so did not take my fishing gear. Watched people catch fish off the pier using oysters and this was end of December.


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

Cedar Key used by my fishing haunt for about 2 years, but I mainly kayak/canoe fished. If you have one of those, there's some great trout and red fishing just on the near side of Atsena Otie key (which you can see from the shore of Cedar Key) in the grassbeds/cuts. I used to love it there! There's usually fresh bait at the Cedar Key Marina (which is a blue building on your right before the gas station) and those folks will usually have some decent recommendations. Live shrimp on a popping bobber always produces something (~18" fluoro leader with a 2/0 circle hook, hook em through the tail not the head so they stay alive--you'll lose more to pinfish but I think it's worth it). Gold spoons, MR17s, and redfish magic (spinner with a plastic shad) produce well too as do Gulp shrimp on a jighead/popping bobber.


If you're landlocked then I can second the spot near the airport for black drum and some reds, but do wear some solid shoes you don't mind getting a bit cut up (water shoes will let the oysters cut the sides of your feet which is no good). If you do end up using a kayak/canoe I'd be happy to send you in the right direction with some better locations by PM.


----------

